# BEER BEER BEER!



## jessop (Jun 6, 2006)

I've noticed a lot of people enjoy a 'drink or two' (alcoholic of course) on this forum... 
So here is the question!!! What is the drink of choice for you guys'n'gals out there? I am a beer drinker and can't go past a Victoria Bitter (VB). Although for imports Steinlager and Peroni are my favourites! Makers Mark for bourban and J.Walker Gold for scotch...  So does anyone else out there enjoy a drink?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 6, 2006)

Jim Beam


----------



## feral (Jun 6, 2006)

jimmy and vodka cruisers :wink:


----------



## krusty (Jun 6, 2006)

just coke for me not a big drinker.......


----------



## jessop (Jun 6, 2006)

*Krusty!*

Hey krusty! Better not post that :lol: Didn't realise you liked pharmaceuticals... :lol: Just kidding bro :wink: So its Jim Beam in the lead...


----------



## Lurk (Jun 6, 2006)

Jack daniels is a favourite and I dont mind Black douglas.But I do not and cannot drink as much as I use to.


----------



## feral (Jun 6, 2006)

hey u should have started a poll :wink:


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 6, 2006)

Tooheys extra dry or xxxx gold


----------



## krusty (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## krusty (Jun 6, 2006)

*Krusty!*



jessop said:


> Hey krusty! Better not post that :lol: Didn't realise you liked pharmaceuticals... :lol: Just kidding bro :wink: So its Jim Beam in the lead...




i like it..........lol.sniff sniff


----------



## Stevo (Jun 6, 2006)

I think alcohol is bad for you and this is a family site.....................................


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 6, 2006)

Whats a better way to include the family then sitting around a computer visiting a reptile forum while hitting the turps? :lol:


----------



## timmy (Jun 6, 2006)

I like Carlton pure blondes.


----------



## jessop (Jun 6, 2006)

*hmmmm*

Yar Steve this is a family site (which is also moderated). I really don't think my post is controversial, unless of course you are a rehabilitated alcoholic and one who is dying for a drink... Dunno dude? Wasn't trying to promote drinking in anyway, was just keen to hear what others drink... Don't take it too seriously! :wink:


----------



## Stevo (Jun 6, 2006)

sorry jessop, i cant help thinking the world is against me.


----------



## jessop (Jun 6, 2006)

*And Timmy!*

Yar Timmy, those pure blondes are evil! :twisted: Not only do they save you a beer gut with the low carb factor, but they are so easy to drink! Like water


----------



## Rennie (Jun 6, 2006)

Jim Beam first choice, but I'll drink nearly anything you put in front of me, especially if its free :lol:


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 6, 2006)

Water, Water and more Water.


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 6, 2006)

ohh boy my fav subject :lol: it's jim beam all the way for me but i don't mind the odd chick drink every now and then and beer well the doe's some funny stuff to me as some people know :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 6, 2006)

When i'm overseas i drink Duvel a really potent Belgian beer. At home i have a selection of Tooheys New and Carloton Draught. BUT it doesnt matter what time of the day it is if they have Bundy Rum and coke then i'll drink it. Love my bundy,

Simone.


----------



## jessop (Jun 6, 2006)

*JIM BEAM SITE.*

Definately Jim Beam seems the choice for reptile owners! I wonder if Jimmy himself kept snakes...? :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 6, 2006)

Dr Pepper and Bourbon is my favourite drink, I also like schnapps and my favourite shot is the "Dr Kearney", although I invented it after a few too many drinks, I stored the recipee in my phone and recently my sim card was burned, so I'm have a bit of trouble getting it back together. I bought all of the ingredients at the same time and they're all in the cupboard together, so I'll be able to work it out again :lol:

When it comes to beer, I can't decide between Carlton draught and VB. Not that either are particularly wonderful beers, but I aquired the taste for VB after drinking far too many as a teenager and during my early 20's, then during my years at uni I had everyone trying to convert me to Carlton, with partial success.

I once made a really wonderful milk shake with oranges and eggs.....


----------



## SamMamba (Jun 6, 2006)

i love johnny walker blue on da rocks


----------



## jordo (Jun 6, 2006)

ilove scotch and whisky!


----------



## jordo (Jun 6, 2006)

ooo and yaga bombs (sp?)


----------



## pixie (Jun 6, 2006)

jimmy beam for me, or tequila shots


----------



## Lucas (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a beer man. VB mainly, but sometimes its what have you got  the odd beam and occasional girly lollie water


----------



## Lucas (Jun 6, 2006)

> Definately Jim Beam seems the choice for reptile owners! I wonder if Jimmy himself kept snakes...?




Legless lizards??


----------



## KathandStu (Jun 7, 2006)

Bundy dark & stormys for me

Stu


----------



## cris (Jun 7, 2006)

Any nice australian beer and a good bourbon(preferably straight)  either one or both at the same time. The bourbon is used as a chaser for the beer  
For beer i like Carlton draght is good, so is VB, pure blond, fosters, crownies, boags premium.... hmm i give up too many to list :lol: 
There are too many good bourbons to list but alot of them are JD but there is also a 64% one my mate had that is pretty good  
Just remember its quantity not quality that counts :wink:


----------



## Lucas (Jun 7, 2006)

> Just remember its quantity not quality that counts


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 7, 2006)

hmmm

first choice is bundy second choice would be vodka

and especially a definate no no is any premix drinks including bundy and coke


----------



## jessop (Jun 7, 2006)

*seems like a closey...*

Think Jim Beam is winning ATM, Bundy a close 2nd (suprisingly to me as i cant remember the last 24 hours everytime i drink it :lol: ) but maybe thats why... And good old trustworthy VB coming in 3rd place probably equal with vodka and girly drinks. cheers guys for the alcoholic chit chat! Is great to know i'm not the only one out there enjoying a few hard earned brews after a long days work  Just keep the sherry and liquers away from me :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 7, 2006)

I dont drink. But if forced to choose a favourite, someone already mentioned Johnny Blue but there is also Aussie Shirazes, preferably about 5 years old with a few gold medals. Can't choose a brand because the good ones change constantly.


----------



## jessop (Jun 7, 2006)

*Ahhhh Peterjohnson...*

Hey Peter, you're the first to throw wine into the fray... Must admit i'm partial to a good red occasionally, shiraz or cab sav. Although after 2 bottles you really pay for it the next day on the toilet... :cry:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't usually drink...but I don't mind a bundy meself....

However, I do also like a good wine now and then, and I can be easily persuaded into shots...my fave being a tequila shot....next fave would be QF's....or CSC's....

And my favouritist drink of all is my Honey Mead  Potent, and DDeeeeeLLLIICCIIOOOUUSSSS! 
Reminds me I need to make a batch


----------



## Rennie (Jun 7, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> next fave would be QF's....or CSC's...



What did they stand for again? :wink: :twisted:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL Rennie. 

A Quick Fornication, and a Phallic Fond Cowboy. LMAO!!  

*Mods- I tried to keep it as clean as possible- but smack me if you must. 

One reason I don't drink Tequila much anymore- is it has a side effect. For some unknown reason- my clothes seem to fall off after a few shots. Discovered the other day that there's a country song about a woman with a similar problem.....funny that I'm not the only person Tequila does that too....maybe theres a scientific experiment in that somewhere LOL!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 7, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> LOL Rennie.
> 
> A Quick Fornication, and a Phallic Fond Cowboy. LMAO!!
> 
> ...



hmm interesting ive never heard of someone with that problem

must investigate it further :wink: only joking


----------



## Rennie (Jun 7, 2006)

Maybe when you come to NSW we'll have to have some, errr.......experiments :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 7, 2006)

Rennie! It's 4am! Go to sleep!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 7, 2006)

haha


----------



## Rennie (Jun 7, 2006)

I wish, not for another few hours, I'm at work


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 7, 2006)

poor you

im slack i had the night off 

still sucks tho i wont be tired till at least 8 am


----------



## Rennie (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, its hard working nights then trying to get back to normal sleeping patterns hey.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah i know

the last 5 years ive been doing nights and occasionly the odd arvo shift

ive tried day work and i hate having to get out of a perfectly warm comfy bed 

i usually do temp work (fill in for sick ppls or slackas) everywhere know night or arvos ill be there but day shifts im late 

always have night as my first preferance tho


yay im happy just checked my bank my pay went in not bad for 4 days work (nights)


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jun 7, 2006)

Jack Dannells or Corona's


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 7, 2006)

So far i've only heard one masculane drink that has been mentioned, VB! But after last weekend i have gone back to good old Carlton Draught.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 7, 2006)

Pure blondes..........and i like the beer too :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Jun 7, 2006)

No beer here. Vodka. Puts hair on your chest. Or something.


----------



## Tristis (Jun 7, 2006)

jimmy or jacks first choice i also drink vb new and extra dry


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 7, 2006)

go the bundy.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice dry red wine, Shiraz, Cab Sav or similar.
XXXX gold
But mostly I drink my home brew Vodka mixed with soft drink. At $2 a bottle, it's hard to beat price wise.
No hangover either.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm pretty much Bundy only, can drink beer on hot days but only good beer and only a couple, but I drink Bundy like water. :twisted:


----------



## jessop (Jun 7, 2006)

*should have polled it.*

Should have polled this question! Didn't realise there are so many bundy drinkers out there  Cant stand it personally, way too sweet for me! Think bundy is in the lead now... JB maybe equal.


----------



## jessop (Jun 7, 2006)

*What about Boa?*

What about Boa? In dark and gloomy UK... Do you guys really drink warm beer over there? AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH! :x warm beer!!! what a sin! :evil:


----------



## jessop (Jun 7, 2006)

*oooops!*

My mistake, sorry boa! confused you with another member... Would love to hear from some pommies though...


----------



## NinaPeas (Jun 7, 2006)

I enjoy white wine, dark and stormys, and any spirit (especially cointreau)


----------



## munkee (Jun 7, 2006)

Boa is a pommie I'm pretty sure. Just lived over here for a long time (I think). I like James Boag Premium, Cascade Premium and Jack Daniels. Most beers are drinkable, they mostly give me shocking hangovers though.


----------



## cris (Jun 7, 2006)

Carlton mids are good too you can drink as many as you want and not get a hangover, you may stay drunk for a day or 2 after tho  same for XXXX gold but i only drink Australian beer.


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jun 7, 2006)

well i like me boys... give me jack or jimmy anytime and i'll drink it without a second thought.. then midori and pineapple juice for the casual drink.. and yup i agree with you AntaresiaLady CSC are awesome! we usually throw another layer on top of the baily's and butterscotch schnapps.. strawberry schnapps... so i dont know if they are still CSC... hmm...

oh and pete dont forget to include port in your list... we've only got a couple of drops left 
Megz


----------



## dames1978 (Jun 7, 2006)

jack daniels and coke, jamisons and coke and any beer. VB is always honest & coopers pale and sparkling out of the tap


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 7, 2006)

whos shout is it ??


----------



## jessop (Jun 7, 2006)

*My shout!*

My shout! Cruise down to VIC and help me finish off my melbourne bitters... my local ran out of VB (was devastated) so had to settle for melbs... Definately not as nice as VB's!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 7, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I dont drink. .



*DORK!* :lol: :lol: (jokes)

Coopers Sparkling if I have to rough it


----------



## cris (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh yeah cant forget the best drink cognac(if im not paying) and no assortment of alcohol is complete without the good old goon bag to destroy any remaining brain cells :lol: 

Remember moderation is the key, never have more than 2 drinks at the same time as you could spill some if you try carrying more.

Homebrew can be good too, i have made a few good brews out of the 40 or so i made :lol: but i think those vats would make better snake enclosures :idea: 

I like this thread


----------



## Mr_Matt (Jun 7, 2006)

krusty said:


> just coke for me not a big drinker.......



Geez Coke is one very expensive habit.................................Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, you meant Coca Cola............ :wink:


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 7, 2006)

Johnny BLUE baby... neat. :mrgreen: 

On a cheap week  , JD or Dimples. 

I must admit, I tried Extra Dry Platinum last weekend..... very nice indeed and at 6.5%, not bad for beer.


----------



## ize (Jun 7, 2006)

wine wine wine and more wine


----------



## jack (Jun 7, 2006)

metho...



nah, VB on hot days...red wine for cold nights ... rum and ginger for doing a right proper job on myself


----------



## mciver (Jun 7, 2006)

Grog, any of it. But in reality due to cost considerations I drink home brew (kegged).


----------



## redline (Jun 7, 2006)

Jim Beam for me


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 7, 2006)

mmmmmmm bundy and coke is sliding down so well at the moment.

Simone.


----------



## Monkeyman (Jul 19, 2006)

i'm unsure where most of u hail from, but going by the XXXX beer that's been mentioned a few times, i'll put my bid in for the Carlton draught for all us Vic lads/sheilas! went to QLD, and had to drink tooheys (not my fav) or VB... nowhere sold Carlton at the pubs! so i went to 2nd fav.. the VB!
vodka seems to always hurt me, and bundy i seem to hurt others :evil: 

long live the draught!


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 19, 2006)

Vodka....Rasberry Absolut to be exact....

QF's are a fav. aswell.

Where are the absinthe drinkers?


----------



## Kersten (Jul 19, 2006)

> Where are the absinthe drinkers?


Hiding out in the most boring and far fetched of places lol.


----------



## Oof (Jul 19, 2006)

My wife is a big Jim Beam drinker.

Myself :- Beer......... Low end is Emu Bitter, the better stuff is Corona. My favourite is Kilkenny, Guiness or Coopers Extra Stout.
Spirits...... Canadian Club or Jamiesons. 
Cocktails..Margaritas 

And btw........... what is it with Bundy that seems to turn SOME normal people into Agro,no-brained, drunk and punch-filled idiots? I've xeen so many people drink it and suddenly seem to be ready to punch-out the planet.


----------



## OdessaStud (Jul 19, 2006)

Scotch and port in that order what one lacks the other makes up for :wink:


----------



## major (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

more beer more beer more beer more beer morrrrrreeeee beeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrr


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

Beer preferably VB


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

I can't get away from the stuff, even at work.
I see about 300,000 Vodka Cruisers and 400,000 cans of Woodstock every day, 6 days a week. And people wonder why I'm an alcoholic :?


----------



## martyn_tann (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

coopers home brew!!! ha ha. but can't go past Xtra dry! either that of the $7 goon bag! we students lern to live poor lol.


----------



## hellfish (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

Red wine, Cab Merlot every night. The only drinking problem I have is if I run out!!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

Do you work in heavan elapid?


> I can't get away from the stuff, even at work.
> I see about 300,000 Vodka Cruisers and 400,000 cans of Woodstock every day, 6 days a week. And people wonder why I'm an alcoholic


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

That's what I thought when I first started working there, but now I dread the smell of the stuff being made.


----------



## koubee (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

white wine, cruisers and tequila.....yum yum yum. My nightly white wine is the only thing that keeps me remotely sane with my 2 kids.


----------



## benji (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

I've just been at the pub. (got back from lunch no more than 15 minutes ago). The beaut thing is work paid for my garlic sauce covered steak, chips, salad and a few Tooheys Pilseners...

I'm a massive fan of red back and Millers tho....

What a wonderful post that I can relate to during work... I don't want to work much more today though... sighh.


----------



## Mase (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

mexican cat piss ! LOL .. coronas


----------



## ether (Jul 19, 2006)

Stella on Tap is pretty hard to beat....if the back pocket allows it


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Oof- I'll agree with the Canadian Club...that stuff is nice. 

Don't know why Rum makes people agro- I wonder if it occurs worldwide or is Australia specific...the agro I mean- not Rum LOL!


----------



## jessop (Jul 19, 2006)

*.*

[


> b]And by the way........... what is it with Bundy that seems to turn SOME normal people into Agro,no-brained, drunk and punch-filled idiots? I've seen so many people drink it and suddenly seem to be ready to punch-out the planet.[/b]


 - quote



:lol: :lol: :twisted: 

Thats why i stick to the beer... Too many forgotten nights off the old Bundy. Think it's kinda like giving $5 bucks in mixed lollies and a litre of red cordial to an 8 y.o kid, then giving him 5 shots of tequilla. For some people the end result is not good! :shock:


----------



## jessop (Jul 19, 2006)

*.*



> b]And by the way........... what is it with Bundy that seems to turn SOME normal people into Agro,no-brained, drunk and punch-filled idiots? I've seen so many people drink it and suddenly seem to be ready to punch-out the planet.[/b]


 - quote



:lol: :lol: :twisted: 

Thats why i stick to the beer... Too many forgotten nights off the old Bundy. Think it's kinda like giving $5 bucks in mixed lollies and a litre of red cordial to an 8 y.o kid, then giving him 5 shots of tequilla. For some people the end result is not good! :shock:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: .*

Jim beam, smirnoff double black, and pulse 

but for a hard earned thirst you cant go past a cold vb.


----------



## brrrrrr (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

Rums for me (and no agro factor)


----------



## theplantguys (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

7 years of managing in pubs, market research and all, i will drink just about anything (with grog in it) not a big fan of beer but have been know too at times, if i had to pick but it would be JD all the way or rum, or makers mark, or vodka or ............ ooohhhh just too many to pick from ).

yes anything, JD first but.


----------



## theplantguys (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

7 years of managing in pubs, market research and all, i will drink just about anything (with grog in it) not a big fan of beer but have been know too at times, if i had to pick but it would be JD all the way or rum, or makers mark, or vodka or ............ ooohhhh just too many to pick from ).

yes anything, JD first but.


----------



## Mysnakeau (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

Mmmmm my favourite by far is a Vodka Cruiser. But I don't mind a southo and coke or creamy cocktails.


----------



## dynea (Jul 20, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

My favorite, is a Thai beer, "beerlao", mmm, very nice, go's down like a shandy, but has a high alcohol content. Hard to find here though.


----------



## chaps76 (Jul 20, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

Its got to be anything out of the Coopers factory for me.... South aussie through and through!!!!!!


----------



## Erin (Jul 20, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

i like whiskey but its expensive...carlton draught usually does it. VB is ok but sooo...not feminine. :wink:


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Jul 20, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

My fav has to be Woodstock Bourbon and cola......


----------



## pythonpassion (Jul 21, 2006)

*RE: And Timmy!*

Coopers Pale Ale


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: RE: And Timmy!*



GAZ-ROBOT said:


> My fav has to be Woodstock Bourbon and cola......



Good lad, have another one, keep me in a job


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 22, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: And Timmy!*

I would have to join the bundy people 

The best 1 I had in ages was today when the mighty BOMBERS DIDNT LOSE
they didnt win either BUT THEY DIDNT LOSE


----------



## NRE-808 (Jul 22, 2006)

Jim, Jack or Turkey and coke for me


----------



## hornet (Jul 22, 2006)

rum, vodka, vb, and peach schnaps, god they get me wasted


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 22, 2006)

The more rum the better. Always said you can never drink too much bundy but i think i wasn't far off my quota this morning..

Simone.


----------



## westhamsc (Jul 22, 2006)

> Where are the absinthe drinkers?


westie raises his hand to this a true artist drink


----------



## westhamsc (Jul 22, 2006)

any one had jagermister (spelling?) had it at a party last night its not bad


----------



## glacey (Jul 22, 2006)

Vat69 said:


> Where are the absinthe drinkers?



Now you're talkin! A nightclub that I'm about to go to makes the most fantastic absinthe cocktails  

The last couple of cartons I've bought have been Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum


----------



## kabuto (Jul 22, 2006)

why does every one love vb.i use it in my beer traps to kill snails.i always get given a slab of vb every time i do a favour for some one.ive got enough vb to commit genocide.now if i was payed in james squires or coopers i would keep it for myself.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 22, 2006)

Its an acquired taste, heaps better then the imported crap everyone is drinking.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 23, 2006)

glacey said:


> The last couple of cartons I've bought have been Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum



now thats wrong!!!
toohey extra dry is good! and thats what i drink, but the platinums are horrid!! i reckon its a normal extra dry with a shot of metho! well thats what they taste like! lol


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: RE: And Timmy!*



elapid68 said:


> GAZ-ROBOT said:
> 
> 
> > My fav has to be Woodstock Bourbon and cola......
> ...



Trust me your jobs safe with me and my mates drinking..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zard (Jul 23, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: And Timmy!*

to answer the op vodka or beam here


----------



## glacey (Jul 23, 2006)

And what's wrong with a shot of metho????


----------



## jessop (Jul 23, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: And Timmy!*

Well its another lazy sunday afternoon for me with my trusty VB's... If only beer didn't make you pee and burp so much :lol: Here's one for you all to try- Polish Spirit. 96% (is like 2% off pure ethanol). Absinthe is strong (especially effective if wormwood is infused), but Polish Spirit takes the cake! I think your next best choice would be 'optimax' :lol: Cheers everyone! Enjoy your lazy Sunday drinks. Jessop


----------



## jessop (Jul 23, 2006)

*.*



> And what's wrong with a shot of metho????


 *- Glacey*
LOL 
:wink: 
Not recommended glacey... :shock: you might as well go Shell, and grab yourself a litre of optimax!  much cheaper and you'll get more outa your engine :lol:


----------



## cris (Aug 6, 2006)

Since my last post i have been doing more research :lol: 
Elephant beer is awsome, as is Elijah Craig bourbon the only problem is i should be studying instead of doin this research


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 6, 2006)

:lol: Bundy n Cola Cans taste nice. Also some Banrock White Shiraz Wine tastes even better! Come to the Riverland and try some of our local wines. Yeeehaaaaa!


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 6, 2006)

As long as they bring swags, tents, own food, etc. We have spits, webbers, bbqs etc. ALL WELCOME


----------



## theplantguys (Aug 6, 2006)

rodentrancher said:


> As long as they bring swags, tents, own food, etc. We have spits, webbers, bbqs etc. ALL WELCOME



doh was just in renmark last month too, didnt realiase you were open for guests :lol: :roll: 

would have dropped in, even just to say hi, and yes you do have some great grapes down there, do like angoves grape vodka too..... yum.......


----------



## junglejane (Aug 11, 2006)

MMMM what a subject, me DTs have even started up :lol: !!!
Well i like most alcohol except for wines and crap like it. My fave beer is Carlton Cold 1st, VB 2nd, Carlton cold is smoother and not as bitter as VB, but ya still can't forget the ol hard earned thirst crap. My other faves would be (i have to make a list) 
*Jim Beam
*Bundy &amp; coke (sometimes causes aggressive behaviour :twisted: ) 
*Wild turkey 
*Tequila with the lemon and salt or straight (causes promiscious behaviour  )
*Woodstock Blue *Cougar cans
*Jack Daniels 
*Cruiser blacks
*Heath Ledger shots (csc shots) :wink: 
Mixing drinks also can lead to aggressive behaviour. What is it with Rum that makes you think you're 10ft tall and bulletproof??? I have a bar at home with a pool table and a ol 1 arm bandit pokie machine, a dart board and a stereo, so i basically got me own pub at home and yas are more than welcome to come to Janes Bar and get pished, entry is free if you can get past my dogs and as long as you behave yaself you can stay all night coz theres no closing time!!! 8)


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 11, 2006)

Well after last friday night's game i'd be lucky to touch rum and coke by Bathurst.......Havent had one for over a week- might explain why i am riddled with the flu.

Simone.


----------



## Loudenj (Aug 11, 2006)

Slightly Off topic.. just got a cat from the rspca. Now named Bundy...and just as destructive the day after


----------



## Monkeyman (Aug 11, 2006)

i'm currently a student... so living poorly i have to admit that i drink the ol' wine casks the most... purely for the alcohol content though. (anyone else who's suckled from the silver bag's nipple will surely say the same... ugh :roll: ). If the funds weren't a problem though, i'd have to say that the Kahlua or similar sweet milky drink is nice when milked-down (doesn't sound right does it) lol. But taking funds and other matters into account. Carlton Draught is the way to go.


----------



## herptrader (Aug 11, 2006)

here is a site for you: http://www.aa.org.au/cgi-user/meeti...&amp;Time=PM&amp;view_records=Search&amp;nh=2


----------



## Loudenj (Aug 11, 2006)

PMSL... So we moving the Herb meetings there?


----------



## Monkeyman (Aug 11, 2006)

The only problem i have with alcohol is that there's never enough! I'm sure there are a few here that'll agree. An AA meeting would be rather detrimental to the atmosphere i think :lol: :wink:


----------

